# Wizard Wands



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

"Embedding disabled by request"?


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Warrant2000 said:


> "Embedding disabled by request"?


huh? Where does it say that?


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I just searched the title of the video on youtube and found it right away. I have several Noble collection wands and am a huge HP fan. I needed a new wand before the movie comes out next week so tonight after work, I'm going to make some. Dragon, yours are ahhmazing!


----------



## jodi franco (Jul 13, 2008)

Ooooh! I made a bunch of these a couple years ago with my granddaughter. They turned out beautiful, and I display them in my 'witches cupboard' every year. This is a really fun item to make!


----------



## HalloweenPropMan (Jun 23, 2009)

These look wonderful, another project for the list!


----------



## raven1962 (Aug 9, 2010)

"Video has been removed" Anyone have a synopsis?


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

How about this?

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Harry-Potter-Wand

Or, working in paper has an advantage...easy way to make a lighted wand...
http://www.instructables.com/id/A-really-magic-Harry-Potter-wand-for-Lumos-and-Rev/


----------



## raven1962 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks! Works for us!


----------

